# The mad river



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Now has water in it.

Anyone know the situation about the algae, supposedly you can't nymph very well? before I drive an hour... what gives?

However, about the water:

Parrrrty time  woo. Flow is up over 300 CFS after weeks of grossness in the mid 60's. Now the fish can... not die? I hope? Please? haha.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I floated it on Friday afternoon, and the weeds are still extremely thick. If you nymph you will probably be picking weeds every cast. I saw some good fish, but they were at the bottom of the deeper holes. Rolled one over, no bites. The higher flow will probably wash the loose stuff out, or pull even more off the bottom, let us know how it looks if you go out.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

with a pulse of higher flows sight fishing this week may could grab some really nice fish. You should have been out there chucking streamers when it came up!! once it gets back down and stabalizes....good luck, when the mad gets fickle in the mid summer, I have yet to find another river that is tougher to hook fish out of.
look for that tan #84903573 midge hatch in the evenings, small black caddis#18 tight to cover in some current will usually save the day with a few dinkers.
oh yeah, nymphing this time of year is usually a waste of time, weeds or no. they wont move far for nymphs, so sight fishing can get some because you put it in thier face, but indecator fishing is aggravating. saving grace is hoppers and beetles in a few weeks.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

the river is high and nasty,chocolate milk today-we had 3.5 inches of rain-better wait a couple days guys.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I couldnt' be there chucking streamers because I was throwing crayfish patterns to carp on the scioto.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about heading over in the morning, anybody know what it looks like after yesterday/today's rain?


----------

